# Laparoscopic Ureterolysis Bilateral



## timiket (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello,

I need some suggestions please.  My physicians are called in to perform Laparoscopic Ureterolysis Bilateral. I have been billing CPT 50949 unlisted code with either 2 units or modifier 50 to get it paid as bilateral.  Some insurance carriers process the claim and pays as bilateral but most of them only process one unit.  Any suggestions????

I appreciate all the help

Thanks


----------

